# Found a bunch of stuff today, have some questions



## Andrew (Mar 6, 2005)

I went out to a new area today to look for critters. Well, here is my prized catch of the day:







(I just noticed the small cut on the millipede when I uploaded the photo on my computer, does anyone know what I can do to help it heal up?)

This millipede is the largest one I have ever found. The biggest ones that I found before this one were about 2 inches, and I thought those were big. Imagine my surprise when I found this sucker. Does anyone know what species it is, and/or how to sex them? I thought that the males had pedipalps, but of the 15 millis that I found none had anything of the sort.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Mar 6, 2005)

The picture did quite come out as I had planned, but the milli is a little over 3 inches long.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2005)

My turtles would love to eat that thing.  j/k


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 6, 2005)

not sure about species

as for sexing it is to do with the legs, can't remember exactly but near the front(there is an exact section) on one of the sexes a pair of legs are missing.

Search the web, you should come up with something


----------



## Andrew (Mar 6, 2005)

I figured it out, thanks.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

